# Thinking about either getting the 35mm 1.4L or 50mm 1.2L



## Henrydesu (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello CR members.

With rumors of a possible 35mm 1.4L replacement around the corner, I was heavily weighing getting the 50mm 1.2L.

I currently have a 7D, Canon 50mm 1.4, Sigma 30mm 1.4 and Tamron 17-50 2.8 non vc.

I plan on selling the sigma 30mm and tamron 17-50 cause i plan on getting a 5d mkii in the next month. 

The canon 50mm 1.4 will be retired as the focus motor is about fried. 

So my problem if you call it a problem is Should i just get the 35mm 1.4L or go ahead and upgrade to the 50mm 1.2L? 

A big Negative for the current 35mm 1.4L is that its not weather sealed. 

I really wanted to take advantage of these current rebates that end 1/7/12

My final set up would be

5D Mk ii ,7D. 35mmL, 50MML, 17-40MML and 70-200mm 4.0 IS L

I hate to say it but i lose sleep over this HAHAHA.

I dont know what to do ??

-Henry


----------



## sheedoe (Dec 29, 2011)

I had the same dilemma and went for the 50mm 1.2L a month ago for the exact same reasons. Since your future setup consist of both the 50mm 1.2L and the 35mm 1.4L, its a logical choice to get the 50mm now and wait for the 35mm 1.4L II. I will wait till Jan 3rd to see if the new 35mm is announced. If its not, I'm getting the current one next week.


----------



## kennykodak (Dec 29, 2011)

i have the 50 1.2L and hope to trade it for a 35 1.4L II. got it for low light wedding photography. the 50 is too short for portraits and not wide enough for candids.


----------



## abrama94 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Get the 35mm on sale.*

I was going to wait for the 35mm II, but BHphoto and Amazon had lens for 1100 (for a few hours). Grabbed one and couldn't be happier. Great deal.


----------



## rumor (Dec 29, 2011)

I have the 50 1.2 and that's the lens I trust!
If you are going somewhere and need to have a superb all-rounder.... this is your lens!


----------



## JR (Dec 30, 2011)

I understand why you loose sleep over this because these are 2 amazing lenses! If you have already figured out that your final setup and your needs include a 50mm and a 35mm, then yes it make sense to pick the 50L now with the rebate. I have the 50mm and it is amazing for portrait. This lenses always sits on my camera (and its not because I dont have other good lense, but for me 50mm on a FF is what I like).

I also plan on getting the 35 1.4II when it comes out (I hope it does come out because I decided to pass on the current rebate for the II version ???). That said, I have to say that the 35mm 1.4 is probably more versatile on a FF then the 50 might be, especially if you shoot in tight indoor spot or need a wider perspective.

Either one will give you great pleasure ... and should give you back some of your sleep. Just pick one, and start sleeping again! You will take better picture once rested! 8)


----------



## shermanstank (Dec 30, 2011)

The 35L is an awesome lens... It is very sharp and works wonderfully on a FF camera. Oh yeah, I had some sleepless nights before thinking about gear ;D ;D ;D But you can't go wrong withe the 35L... No reason for me to update to the II version. Check out the images below ---- shot using my CANON EOS 1V-HS. Kodak Porta 400 FILM IS BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## elflord (Dec 30, 2011)

Henrydesu said:


> Hello CR members.
> 
> With rumors of a possible 35mm 1.4L replacement around the corner, I was heavily weighing getting the 50mm 1.2L.
> 
> ...



With your current setup, you have full frame equivalent of 48mm and 80mm. Did you consider going with a 35mm / 85mm setup instead of 35/50 ? That would give you more variety, especially when you consider that you can put each lens on either camera.


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 30, 2011)

You may want to rely on the 17-40 for weather sealed shots, so don't discount the 35L at the current price. Also consider the 24L if sealed is that big of a deal breaker.

Remember, the Holy Trinity of L is 35/85/135.  I'm 1/3rd the way there.


----------



## 7enderbender (Dec 30, 2011)

I would first figure out which focus length you really want or need on each format. Weather sealing wouldn't be a deciding factor for me since I wouldn't trust any non-1-series camera with any but a few sprinkles if at all.

From all I've seen and read the 35 is probably the slightly better lens when it comes to optics and AF. But then again I personally find 35mm (on full frame) the most boring and generic focal length. Too wide for portraits I find. My 50mm on the other hand is my most used lens since I can go in close or capture scenes wider in a very natural way.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 30, 2011)

I dont get why the 35 is partof the holy trinity

I think the 24 make more sense


----------



## willrobb (Dec 30, 2011)

The 50mm 1.2L is my favourite portrait lens, amazing bokeh, very sharp, great for full body shots and if you walk into 1-2m away great for body crops too. I also use the Sigma 85mm f1.4, it probably gives better bokeh but I prefer the versatility of the 50mm. 

The 35mm and 85mm would be a good option as well, it jut depends on your own personal style. I like doing portraits from pretty close, but I know I am in the minority there.


----------



## Henrydesu (Dec 30, 2011)

I was looking at my 8000 or so photos i took of my trip to Japan a few weeks ago, Most of the shots were with the sigma 30mm on the 7D. So i think i would be happy with the 50mm 1.2L on the 5d mkii. 

I mainly do street photography and i think the 50mm 1.2L will be the lens i buy this week. Hopefully Canon announces the 35mmL II soon.

Now to see if i will go 16-35mmL Instead of 17-40mmL haha but thats a whole other topic.

Thanks a lot guys for the replys.

It helped make the decision a lot easier.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 30, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> I dont get why the 35 is partof the holy trinity
> 
> I think the 24 make more sense


Agreed, but the original 24 wasn't great and the 24 / 24 II don't have the matching 72mm filter thread. I have the 24 f/1.4 II, 50 f/1.2, and 135 f/2 and love that combo - it's my unholy trinity I suppose, but I don't find the 35 wide enough for my style, find the 50 amazing on my 5DII for all kinds of stuff including small group, 3/4 and full length portraits, and I prefer the 135 over the 85 length for head shots or more distant 3/4 shots. The 24 rocks for environmental and group portraits and doubles as a killer landscape lens.

If I were you (The OP), I'd give the 24mm some thought as well as it's around a 38mm on your crop lens and I really like it on my 60D as my psuedo-35 when I use it there, and the current price is way less than I paid. I personally never liked the 50 on my crop sensor. It was awkward and was always too short or too long, but never the right focal length. 

It's all about what you shoot, though, and there is no perfect set of lenses, just a perfect set for you, but it takes time to find out what you like.


----------



## Zuuyi (Dec 30, 2011)

Halfrack said:


> Remember, the Holy Trinity of L is 35/85/135.  I'm 1/3rd the way there.



Those are the 3 primes I'm getting(one a year) once I go FF. I will eventually add the 24-70 & 70-200 2.8 is 2.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 30, 2011)

Henrydesu said:


> I was looking at my 8000 or so photos i took of my trip to Japan a few weeks ago, Most of the shots were with the sigma 30mm on the 7D. So i think i would be happy with the 50mm 1.2L on the 5d mkii.
> 
> I mainly do street photography and i think the 50mm 1.2L will be the lens i buy this week. Hopefully Canon announces the 35mmL II soon.
> 
> ...



the 50 on FF is awesome for street. i'll try post up some pics later Definately get the 16-35 if you can afford it its great i use it alot on my 1Dmk3 for street too as it gives 20-48mm effective at f2.8 with super sharp IQ. the more i use the 16-35 the cool uses i find for it. it's one of my favourite lenses


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Dec 30, 2011)

I own both the 35mm f/1.4 as well as the 50mm f/1.2, and what it really comes down to is testing both lenses out. When I had to first pick between the two, I rented both and considered which focal length I would get more use out of, paired with my current lens line-up at the time, until i could afford both. You've picked two of Canons best primes (in my opinion) and they've never let me down.

On a side note:
With all of the talk about an up and coming 35mm f/1.4 ll, has there been any hint as to an update on the 50mm f/1.2? Some people are saying that the 50's are fading away and becoming a thing of the past, while others say this L is due for an update (although, how much more can they update this lens?) comes to mind.


----------



## martinelliminimo (Jan 7, 2012)

i have the 35 and the 50, get the 35. It's sharper.


----------

